# Grub screws not holding 26g wire



## Yagya (9/9/16)

I need some help please.
I received a spanking new Gemini 22mm today from Vapers Corner.
It seems like the positive post cannot clamp/hold any of my coils in place. 
The grub screws dont go in deep enough to hold the wire in place.
I am prepaired to try and sort it myself before of sending it back.
The screws in the post on the right/positive post cannot turn-in any further.


----------



## Yagya (9/9/16)

I am busy trying now different screws from other spares i have but its all the same.


----------



## Warlock (9/9/16)

@Yagya It is an easy fix...IF you can lay your hands on a machine tap(bottoming)of the appropriate thread size. It may be an M3 iso thread.

The manufacturer just didn’t tap it deep enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (9/9/16)

Do you know where i can find these small type of taps


----------



## Yagya (9/9/16)

Is there vapers in cape town area who can fix this for me please..thats if you already have the tools.


----------



## Warlock (9/9/16)

I'm in Gauteng, I don't know Cape Town.Can't you google M3 by 0.5 pitch machine tap and see if you can find somplace in Cape Town. But you need to confirm if it is an M3 screw first.


----------



## Yagya (9/9/16)

I will have to check that 1st..
Thanks.


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/9/16)

Bolt fast in ottery road sells tapping tools in diferent sizes 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (10/9/16)

Thanks..will go have a look.


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

I've gotten black screws
12.9grd 3mm Allen grub screws

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yagya (12/9/16)

Hi..thanks all for the help and offer but i got sorted by the suppliers.


----------

